# Drop down bed curtain question



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

My 1995 E610 does not have the front facing privacy screen over the drop down bed that the later ones do (it has the side ones only). Can anyone tell/show me how it is fixed to the roof and bed so that I can retro-fit one?

Thanks

Clive


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Our 95 B584 had only curtains round the sides and windscreen but we had seen the privacy screening on newer Hymers.

Where the track for the curtains are there is a velcro strip as well. Wife made screen out of a sheet which is fixed to the velcro at top and fixed into the bed base, so now we have curtains and a screen, it hides the bed mechanism as well.

Regards.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I had this problem when a nut dropped off of a gas strut retaining bolt and caused the bed to hang at a precarious angle.
We took it to Deepcar Motorhomes International, in Deepcar - we were at Devizes at the time, and they fixed it almost straight away. Give them a try. Incidentally, we were able to prop the bed up and jam it with a length of 2 x 2 wood from door step to bed base, and it never moved during the whole journey.
Hovis

*[email protected]*


----------

